# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  2 weeks out

## charger69

Am 2 weeks out from competition. Taking tren , primo, Anavar , winnie. I just dropped the test prop because of water retention reasons. Usually never cycle without test base. Planning on dropping everything 7 days before the competition.
Last time i went up to 4 days before the competition to drop. 
Competing the week after also. Is this what others do? Revamped everything this year and trying new things including cycle, dehydration principles, etc.

----------


## Metalject

Personally I don't like dropping everything. I understand your reasoning for dropping testosterone , but the other items, particularly the Tren and Winstrol , you might want to reconsider. My normal is to increase Tren and Winstrol the last two wks trying to grab onto as much hardness as possible, and it seems to help get through that last little bit of training that's often so hard at the end.

----------


## charger69

Normally, I would drop everything 3 days out. I was recommended to drop the oils a little bit further out. Are you recommending that I take it up to the day of the event? How much do you increase?

----------


## Metalject

> Normally, I would drop everything 3 days out. I was recommended to drop the oils a little bit further out. Are you recommending that I take it up to the day of the event? How much do you increase?


I don't care for dropping all oils days or weeks out because the the reasoning behind it, the positives of keeping them in outweigh the negatives. The fear is oils cause water retention, some say even non-aromatizing compounds may cause slight retention in a body under stress, which is plausible. However, if in shape, taking AI's and diuretics, this should be a non-issue. I'd say even without RX diuretics it shouldn't be an issue if everything else is right. And the positive of keeping the items/oils in is appearing harder. 

My previous contest stacks, if taking Winstrol , normally 50mg/ed, the last 2wks increase to 100mg/ed. If Tren is at 100mg/eod, the last 2wks increase to 100mg/ed. In other cases, when Tren was higher, 150mg/eod, increase to 200mg/eod or something along those lines...but always normally in the 700mg/wk range. And there have been other times staying in the 700mg/wk range the entire time of Tren use. Just have to find what works for you during that particular prep.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Am 2 weeks out from competition. Taking tren , primo, Anavar , winnie. I just dropped the test prop because of water retention reasons. Usually never cycle without test base. Planning on dropping everything 7 days before the competition.
> Last time i went up to 4 days before the competition to drop. 
> Competing the week after also. Is this what others do? Revamped everything this year and trying new things including cycle, dehydration principles, etc.


Water?...and i guess you are good with AI, dropping the salt, increasing potassium?..didnt work?

----------


## charger69

> Water?...and i guess you are good with AI, dropping the salt, increasing potassium?..didnt work?


Did not increase potassium, should i?

----------


## charger69

> I don't care for dropping all oils days or weeks out because the the reasoning behind it, the positives of keeping them in outweigh the negatives. The fear is oils cause water retention, some say even non-aromatizing compounds may cause slight retention in a body under stress, which is plausible. However, if in shape, taking AI's and diuretics, this should be a non-issue. I'd say even without RX diuretics it shouldn't be an issue if everything else is right. And the positive of keeping the items/oils in is appearing harder. My previous contest stacks, if taking Winstrol, normally 50mg/ed, the last 2wks increase to 100mg/ed. If Tren is at 100mg/eod, the last 2wks increase to 100mg/ed. In other cases, when Tren was higher, 150mg/eod, increase to 200mg/eod or something along those lines...but always normally in the 700mg/wk range. And there have been other times staying in the 700mg/wk range the entire time of Tren use. Just have to find what works for you during that particular prep.


Metal- i am afraid of doubling the winnie because of the joint pain. I am controlling it with glucasomine now but not sure if i double it. I will try increasing it to .75 ed and test the waters first.
You know me. I am conservative. Hahahahaha

----------


## Bowtye8

Subbed....
I Just completed my First BB show in July and now my 2nd is next week. Still learning the peak week. 
Been on TRT Cyp(But upped it from 200mg per week to 500mg per week) for the last 2 mths. Going to reduce to 100mg right now.... till after show.
Going to try for one more show on Oct 1st(3rd)....Looking to add some tren for that one....Want to really cut...

----------


## NACH3

> Personally I don't like dropping everything. I understand your reasoning for dropping testosterone, but the other items, particularly the Tren and Winstrol, you might want to reconsider. My normal is to increase Tren and Winstrol the last two wks trying to grab onto as much hardness as possible, and it seems to help get through that last little bit of training that's often so hard at the end.


I'm in no way a competitor... But even toying with the very same ideas you used and had good results with I had ran PROP/NPP and backloaded winny at 50mgs/Ed for 4 wks then upped it to 100mgs/Ed for 2wks and the results were amazing and I was still bulking pretty much! Got me at of under a legit 10% maybe slightly under... Love what winny can do especially for strength - it's a great compound. 

Always enjoy reading your posts Metal -

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Always use winny in those last weeks, a mixture of tabs and injection , working synergistically very well , even at low doses

----------


## Cuz

> I'm in no way a competitor... But even toying with the very same ideas you used and had good results with I had ran PROP/NPP and backloaded winny at 50mgs/Ed for 4 wks then upped it to 100mgs/Ed for 2wks and the results were amazing and I was still bulking pretty much! Got me at of under a legit 10% maybe slightly under... Love what winny can do especially for strength - it's a great compound. 
> 
> Always enjoy reading your posts Metal -


I second that!

----------

